# DIY Aquarium Stand



## AlwaysBroke (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all! 

I'm looking to have a plywood stand built - I have absolutely no experience with woodworking, and I barely have any tools. It would be for a 13.5g Fluval Evo tank - I can come up with dimensions. Please PM me if you're willing to undertake this project!


----------

